# 10/22 reborn



## deputyatnight (Sep 18, 2010)

I just figured I'd show off a little work I did to an old 10/22.  I have around $400 into the whole setup, including the $200 tax stamp fee required for the Form 1 approval.  I cut down the barrel and permanently attached the supressor, then refinished the suppressed barrel, receiver, stock, and barrel band in Norrel Molyresin.  The barrel measures 16.2" and isn't considered a short barrel for ATF purposes because the suppressor can't be removed.  It is quieter than my Gamo pellet gun with subsonic ammunition.  I had to cut down the front o the Butler Creek folding stock, but didn't have to do much else with it.  All work done on a small lathe, hand tools, and a 12 ton hydraulic press.


----------



## DocHoliday (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like a good shooter


----------



## deputyatnight (Sep 18, 2010)

crsdos said:


> Want to sell it??



It's not for sale.  Hopefully onde day, a long time from now, I'll be able to pass it on to one of my kids.


----------



## no clever name (Sep 19, 2010)

Cool setup and 400 bucks including the stamp that's the kind of deal I want to find.  

What did you need a press for?


----------



## deputyatnight (Sep 19, 2010)

I used the 12 ton press and heat to interference fit the non-threaded suppressor interface to the barrel, to fit the tube onto the interface, and to secure the end cap to the tube.  The can is sealed, but I don't mind not being able to open it up.  At 25 yards I can shot one ragged hole with subsonic Remington, so I'm really happy with the results.  I think the can actually tightens up the groups a bit.
I bought the 10/22 on Gunbroker at a very good price.  It was really ugly when I got it, but after a good cleaning, it just needed a new finish.  I figured while I was at it, I may as well have fun.


----------



## jfinch (Sep 24, 2010)

Do I understand this right?  You made the suppressor?  If so I am curious how much trouble that was with the ATF.  What did you use internally in the can for the baffles?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Sep 24, 2010)

jfinch said:


> Do I understand this right?  You made the suppressor?  If so I am curious how much trouble that was with the ATF.  What did you use internally in the can for the baffles?



It's just a tax stamp to legally build one.

Not sure why one would want it permanently attached though, unless he just didn't want to register it as an SBR.


----------



## jfinch (Sep 24, 2010)

Wiskey,

You are right all it should be is fill out the form and pay the $200.  I was more curious if it really is that simple or if the ATF tried to make it difficult on you.

If you had to make it a SBR also you increase the cost of the set up by another $200 and this $400 rifle is now $600.   So I understand having it permanently attached.  And to me the 10/22 handles best with about a 16" barrel.  I wonder if you permanently attached the tube to the barrel but left the muzzle end removable "for cleaning".  Could you remove the baffles put the muzzle cap back on and be able to hunt with it as if it were a fake suppressor?  I know that there is wording in the law that you cannot have extra supressor parts.  It is hard for me to justify a rifle that the only thing I can do with it is punch paper and plink cans.


----------



## deputyatnight (Sep 25, 2010)

Tactical Solution actually makes a 10/22 barrel that is shorter than 16" long, but has a permanent shroud that a silencer fits into, making it 16" total, even with the can removed.  That would allow for hunting without the weapon being suppressed, and still maintaining the minimum length required by law, without registering it SBR.  If I was going to make another, I may start off with their barrel, and just make a screw-on type can.
My design is using "K" baffles turned on my little 9X20 lathe.  I saw some designs online and figured I'd give it a shot.  I mailed off the paperwork, wondering if anything would be challenged, and when it came back with the stamped approval, I started wondering how it was going to work out.  I took my measurements, and came up with a design that I thought would best, and then started on the machining.  If I could have made a threaded end cap I would have, but my equipment wouldn't allow it.
I've bought a few suppressors through dealers, but making one myself was pretty cool.  I keep thinking about making one for a 9mm, but I'm not sure if I want to get involved in another project.  I've got the blank forms here, and one day, the next can may come along.
As far as hunting is concerned, I'm not sure if they would try to make a case that since it's still a suppressor in the eyes of the ATF, or go with common sense and consider it not suppressed, providing it doesn't lower the sound level without the baffles.  A quick call to your local DNR guy wouldn't hurt if you decided you wanted to take it hunting.


----------



## Ballplayer (Sep 25, 2010)

Its my understanding that you can't sell the stamped rifle with recorded serial no. without the ATF prior approvel, is this correct ?


----------



## packrat (Sep 25, 2010)

*?*



Ballplayer said:


> Its my understanding that you can't sell the stamped rifle with recorded serial no. without the ATF prior approvel, is this correct ?



My guess would be that the suppressor is actually the registered part, seeing as the actual gun is in compliance as far as the letter of the law goes. Therefore the transfer of this permanently mounted suppressor with the gun would go through with a "form 4" as a suppressor transfer, just like a typical suppressor transfer. The actual gun is still just a gun if you was to put a legal length barrel back on it without the suppressor, and would not require any type taxation or serial number documentation. I'm pretty darn sure it doesn't fall under any AOW classification. I stand to be corrected cause I am by far not a NFA legal beagle.


----------



## deputyatnight (Sep 26, 2010)

The barrel/suppressor could be replaced with a standard barrel and the rifle itself could be sold as a normal rifle.  The suppressor part is engraved with my information and has to be transferred under ATF rules.  I'm not sure if I could even transfer it on a Form 4, since I was the maker, but I can pass it on to one of my kids with no headache to me.  It may be a headache to somebody else, but I won't be around to have to deal with it : )


----------



## Ballplayer (Sep 26, 2010)

I think its to curtail gang-bangers from lawfully buying quite weapons, so I've been told. Which is a good idea if true !


----------



## packrat (Sep 26, 2010)

*??*



Ballplayer said:


> I think its to curtail gang-bangers from lawfully buying quite weapons, so I've been told. Which is a good idea if true !



All it really does is tax the honest, law abiding citizen. A thug couldn't care less about following the letter of the law. Gun laws only affect the ones that follow them. And I follow all firearms laws. Right now, I'll pass on the 10 year vacation at CLUB FED, with a cell-mate named Lou


----------



## Ballplayer (Sep 26, 2010)

Could'nt agree more !


----------



## deputyatnight (Sep 26, 2010)

packrat said:


> All it really does is tax the honest, law abiding citizen. A thug couldn't care less about following the letter of the law. Gun laws only affect the ones that follow them. And I follow all firearms laws. Right now, I'll pass on the 10 year vacation at CLUB FED, with a cell-mate named Lou



I agree 100%
It's a taxed-to-play game, and although it's unfortunate that one has to pay $200 for something I feel should be covered under the second amendment, I'm willing to spend the money and not have to fear the feds knocking on my door.


----------

